# Partial order not completely filled when enough volume was traded?



## againsthegrain (15 February 2013)

I put in a order to buy roughly 100k volume of a stock. I had 5k filled in on wed and my order was left open to be complete when there is more sellers at the price I put in a bid. I put in the order to be open until completed.

So logically I am the first in que since my order is already partially filled?

I open up trading today and I see 200.xxxK of the stock at my ask price has been traded and none has been filled to me!

I rang up Etrade with ANZ and they said they need to investigate and get back to me. 

Does anybody know why this can happen? What excuse should I accept/not accept when they get back to me?


----------



## pixel (15 February 2013)

*Re: Partial order not completely filled when enough volume was traded*



againsthegrain said:


> I put in a order to buy roughly 100k volume of a stock. I had 5k filled in on wed and my order was left open to be complete when there is more sellers at the price I put in a bid. I put in the order to be open until completed.
> 
> So logically I am the first in que since my order is already partially filled?
> 
> ...




The trade that jumped you may have been a crossing, meaning that both sides were clients of the same broker. That would be perfectly legal. If you tell me which stock it was and at what date and time the offending trade took place, I can tell you instantly whether it was a crossing.
If the time was outside normal trading hours, it could also have been an off-market transfer between "consenting adults", which is only put on record for statistical purposes.


----------



## againsthegrain (15 February 2013)

*Re: Partial order not completely filled when enough volume was traded*



pixel said:


> The trade that jumped you may have been a crossing, meaning that both sides were clients of the same broker. That would be perfectly legal. If you tell me which stock it was and at what date and time the offending trade took place, I can tell you instantly whether it was a crossing.
> If the time was outside normal trading hours, it could also have been an off-market transfer between "consenting adults", which is only put on record for statistical purposes.




Ok, I was under the impression that off market trades won't show up as quick as they did.

BKP Baraka resources

Trade No.	Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions
1	3	10:45:07 am	0.6	9,151	$55	Crossed, 
2	2	10:45:07 am	0.6	124,849	$749	Crossed, 
3	1	10:28:33 am	0.6	100,000	$600	Crossed,


----------



## kid hustlr (15 February 2013)

looks like a corssing to me

just as an fyi

http://www.asx.com.au/resources/crossings.htm


----------



## againsthegrain (15 February 2013)

you are both correct, etrade confirmed it was a crossing from the same broker. learned something new


----------



## kid hustlr (16 February 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> you are both correct, etrade confirmed it was a crossing from the same broker. learned something new




Still doesn't mean you can't get angry


----------



## pixel (16 February 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> Still doesn't mean you can't get angry




Angry? About what? Playing without being fully aware of the rules?

I much prefer _againsthegrain_'s attitude: being happy to have learned something new


----------



## kid hustlr (16 February 2013)

pixel said:


> Angry? About what? Playing without being fully aware of the rules?
> 
> I much prefer _againsthegrain_'s attitude: being happy to have learned something new




Ya fair point, hate the player not the game etc etc


----------

